# Bulk eggs



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

where do you all get em guys as packs of 6 are just too dear!!


----------



## wiseguy83 (Mar 26, 2006)

ASDA-smartprice in packs of 12 £1,packs of 30 for £2.30.


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

30 for 2.30 eh, top stuff mate, along with their smart price tuna. Im off to Asda tomorrw! Cheers Wiseguy


----------



## wiseguy83 (Mar 26, 2006)

lol no worries mate i buy most things smartprice,why the hell not eh lol,eggs are eggs.smartprice rules.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

asda 30 cooks eggs £2.30


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

is there a farm anywhere near you mate?

they do great deals on eggs!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

bump asda smartprice or iceland lol!!

sainsbury's is nearly twice as expensive for chicken than asda!!

6.99 1.2kg at sainsbury

4.10 1.4kg asda!!


----------



## Mr Chef (Jun 28, 2006)

Bump for the farm shop.

They always have good prices.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

LOL Bump the pikeys!!

I go Tesco, my girlfriend and her sister say Asda s a pikey shop (just the one in my area)....then they dive straight into REDUCED sections when we get into the supermarket! :gun:


----------



## wiseguy83 (Mar 26, 2006)

i hate pikeys!scum of the earth.they make a mess everywhere they go and nick stuff and con decent hardworking people and the old folk complete tossers imo.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

LOL @ wiseguy


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Netto are really cheap for eggs, cant remember how much but was good, chicken is cheap there aswell


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

just been to stock up on eggs, only had em in 12's at my store! And the tuna confused me, tuna "flakes" are 27p and tuna "chunks" are 29, whats that all about??!!!!



BIG-UNK said:


> is there a farm anywhere near you mate?
> 
> they do great deals on eggs!


dont know of any mate but will have an ask around, my mrs nan and grandad will know, they know everything lol!!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Iceland do 15 for a £1.


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

now that is cheap! i like it! any ideas on the tuna chunk or flake situation???!


----------

